
S. 386: Fairness for High-Skilled Immigrants Act of 2019 - nafizh
https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/116/s386
======
halkcyon
> A bill to amend the Immigration and Nationality Act to eliminate the per-
> country numerical limitation for employment-based immigrants, to increase
> the per-country numerical limitation for family-sponsored immigrants, and
> for other purposes.

I'm not sure why we use numerical limitations at all.. Seems weird to have
such a broad statue; what makes someone "high-skilled"?

Also weird, it's already passed earlier this year (I must be missing something
here):
[https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/116/hr1044](https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/116/hr1044)

